# Mikes big 'For Sale' Thread! (Music stuff and some computer stuff)



## massahwahl

I'm on my phone so that update did not happen like it should, here's what it should say:

Guitar Hero Wii Controller:






This one is self explanatory  Doesnt include wii-mote.

$20 shipped






Zoom 506II Bass multi-effects processor:

Lots of good bass effects and easy to use live since it has pedals and customizable banks. Runs on 4-AA batteries- $25+shipping

Blazing Angels 2-






$12 shipped.

Microsoft XBOX 360 Wireless Controller PC Adapter:






Used but works great! (Does not include packaging) $20 Shipped 

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney DS:






$8 shipped

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas:






$10 shipped

NEW AS OF 10/28

Linksys Wireless G PCI-E Desktop adapter. $25 shipped 

Hauppauge Wintv MCE dual input tuner with FM-radio receiver and antennae. 
These are great for HTPC setups and work EXCELLENT with Windows MC and Linux MC editions and installs flawlessly. I also used it for a time to play my 360 on my pc using the Dinterlace program and it was a great way to record gameplay videos.
$40 shipped

Wacom Bamboo Tablet w/Pen $90





This was used once or twice by my fiancee and since we now live together, we dont need mine and hers. Includes original packaging, Pen, Pen Stand, Tablet and Usb cable. A must have for photoshoppers!

Microsoft 30Gb Zune Black Including original packaging, headphones and I think I still have the case too. Ill leave my collection on it and you can pick and choose what you want obviously. Original cd is not included, but its irrelevant at this point anyways due to the new Software updates.

Asking $65, but would entertain offer or trade for a copy of Windows Xp Pro OEM unused



More to Come!

Heatware profile

Ebay Profile

PAYPAL ONLY!> pinball_wizard2112@hotmail.com

I will ship overseas at buyers expense, just ask for a quote!

Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## massahwahl

Added some more stuff, more coming tomorrow!


----------



## Mitch?

DOD Supra Distortion Pedal
Tascam Portastudio-MF-P01 4-track analog recorder

Do you mind giving me a small price break since i'm buying $45 worth? 
Also, you have the XMS2 with LOWER TIMINGS for a LOWER PRICE, suggest you switch


----------



## massahwahl

How about $35 shipped for both?


----------



## Mitch?

deal!
i just paypal'd you


----------



## Droogie

Dude tell me you're not giving up on bass? 

I liked that pedal when I saw it, but johanssen beat me too it...


----------



## Mitch?

tknick90 said:


> Dude tell me you're not giving up on bass?
> 
> I liked that pedal when I saw it, but johanssen beat me too it...



yeah shit that's a deal


----------



## Ramodkk

tknick, you can buy my pedal! no? maybe?


----------



## Droogie

Mr. Johanssen said:


> yeah shit that's a deal



What kind of guitar do you have?


----------



## DirtyD86

sellng fsx????...............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BLASPHEMY 

good luck with sale :good:


----------



## massahwahl

Got your payment MJ, ill get it sent out and a tracking number Monday morning. I can't find the battery cover for the pedal, but a 9-volt is not going to move around once you get it in there. Ill see if the one of the other pedal fits but if not, there won't be a cover with it 

Don't worry I'm not giving up on bass, I don't play bass in a band or anything anymore and don't really plan on doing it again so that's why I'm getting rid of the amp, I'm keeping my basses though


----------



## massahwahl

Alright guys I got both of those orders shipped via USPS. I have to call afterwhile and get tracking numbers.


----------



## massahwahl

Bumpidy bum$p


----------



## massahwahl

I figured someone would want the Ram at least


----------



## Redbull{wings}

How much for just FSX?


----------



## Dystopia

what is the condition of those games (BA2 and MFSX)? PM me.


----------



## massahwahl

Their perfect condition, nothing wrong with them. BA was only ever played once or twice.


----------



## Mitch?

Items arrived today, thanks ukulele!


----------



## massahwahl

No prob! Ill leave you feedback on heatware.


----------



## massahwahl

One final bump then its off to ebay!


----------



## massahwahl

Final day then of to Ebay!


----------



## Dystopia

ukulele_ninja said:


> Their perfect condition, nothing wrong with them. BA was only ever played once or twice.



wait with the 2 games, ill see if my brother wants em. would you sell just microsoft FS x? and if you would for how much? please PM me, as I might forget other wise!!


----------



## massahwahl

I dropped the price on everything just now to try and get rid of this stuff and will probably post a few more odds and ends pieces tonight. The bass amp is steal right now! I'm surprised none of our resident musicians have jumped on it.


----------



## 69mako

Can i get part numbers on the memory?  i want to know if it compatible with my intel board.

Thanks,
Mako


----------



## massahwahl

You sure can, ill post them when I get home, or you can look them up on newegg, that's where they came from


----------



## massahwahl

Updated new items


----------



## Concordedly

Buddy, they got you on the hotlink to the GTA:SA picture. Might want to change it


----------



## massahwahl

Concordedly said:


> Buddy, they got you on the hotlink to the GTA:SA picture. Might want to change it



thanks! I nixed that one. ill fix them all in a few


----------



## massahwahl

Updated prices, will be heading off to ebay Saturday


----------



## massahwahl

Updated: sold the xbox adapter, xbox hard drive and the XP Pro Oem. Ill be adding more stuff in the days to come.


----------



## massahwahl

Updated prices and added a few more items. Prices are negotiable and I am always willing to trade for 360 games or items. More on its way!


----------



## massahwahl

*Fixed original post and added new stuff and lowered prices on almost everything.


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> Wacom Bamboo Tablet w/Pen $90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was used once or twice by my fiancee and since we now live together, we dont need mine and hers. Includes original packaging, Pen, Pen Stand, Tablet and Usb cable. A must have for photoshoppers!



The Bamboo's are awesome! Fantastic price, somebodies going to get a great deal!


----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> The Bamboo's are awesome! Fantastic price, somebodies going to get a great deal!



They are awesome! I love mine, but again no need for 2 really


----------



## G25r8cer

If the hauppage is still availible Tues I am interested


----------



## massahwahl

Awesome! I'm done with ebay for good so it should still be here


----------



## cudenver

pm sent


----------



## ganzey

hey, is COD4 still for sale?


----------



## G25r8cer

ukulele_ninja said:


> Awesome! I'm done with ebay for good so it should still be here



You have a newegg link for the exact one? I would like to read the specs/features of it. Thanks ukulele


----------



## massahwahl

g25racer said:


> You have a newegg link for the exact one? I would like to read the specs/features of it. Thanks ukulele



This one here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628

As mentioned, I have the FM antennae. I almost hate to get rid of this but I broke down and got a DVR instead of using my HPTC, but the radio feature alone is one of my absolute favorite features since I could record radio shows and listen to them later!

***Newegg pics show an extra RCA extensions which mine never had.


----------



## G25r8cer

ukulele_ninja said:


> This one here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628
> 
> As mentioned, I have the FM antennae. I almost hate to get rid of this but I broke down and got a DVR instead of using my HPTC, but the radio feature alone is one of my absolute favorite features since I could record radio shows and listen to them later!
> 
> ***Newegg pics show an extra RCA extensions which mine never had.



Ahh shoot no Remote?


----------



## massahwahl

g25racer said:


> Ahh shoot no Remote?



No remote, but you can pick up the microsoft IR receiver to use with it. I have one that I would possibly consider selling..... POSSIBLY.


----------



## G25r8cer

ukulele_ninja said:


> No remote, but you can pick up the microsoft IR receiver to use with it. I have one that I would possibly consider selling..... POSSIBLY.



Gotcha will PM you Tues when I get paid


----------



## bomberboysk

$8 shipped for both FSX and Blazing angels 2? Or am i reading it wrong? Did you mean to put $18 shipped?


----------



## massahwahl

FSX and CoD4 are sold and shipping tomorrow! Will update thread soon, thinking I may start parting out one of my pcs...


----------



## massahwahl

Added the Zune! Make offers on any of this stuff looking to unload it pretty quickly so make me some offers and I may accept them.


----------



## ganzey

i just sent the payment for the zune


----------



## cudenver

sorry about that, check your PM's


----------



## massahwahl

Everything here is still available including the TV Tuner card, Ill be uploading some more stuff tomorrow. Debating on whether or not to sell one of my PVR's


----------

